# Intro



## Jared Sutton (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello.  My name is Jared Sutton, as can be seen from my username, and this is my introduction.  I'm currently studying Oh Do Kwan TKD but I'm also currently searching out for a new dojo/dojang or club.  I look forward to doing a lot of reading and maybe a little typing.:asian:

Peace.

J. Sutton


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  Glad to see a fellow "Heart o' Dixie" dweller here.  

If you don't mind my asking, where in Alabama are you located?


----------



## Toby (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## green meanie (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome! Good luck in your search, hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 3, 2006)

Jared Sutton said:
			
		

> Hello. My name is Jared Sutton, as can be seen from my username, and this is my introduction. I'm currently studying Oh Do Kwan TKD but I'm also currently searching out for a new dojo/dojang or club. I look forward to doing a lot of reading and maybe a little typing.:asian:
> 
> Peace.
> 
> J. Sutton


 
I remember you from another site - you're posts are always well thought out and considered and I am glad that you have joined us here! :asian: 

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Henderson (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, JS.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome amd enjoy yourself
Terry


----------



## bydand (Jun 3, 2006)

Glad you are here!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jared! Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Hope you enjoy yoru time here.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to the Board~!!

Enjoy 

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome Jared and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Jared Sutton (Jun 3, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I remember you from another site - you're posts are always well thought out and considered and I am glad that you have joined us here! :asian:
> 
> Welcome!


The other site is BudoSeek!.  Glad to be here everyone!

J. Sutton


----------



## blueninjaboy (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello. My name is Jeremy. I am a 2nd dan in Chung Do Kwan TKD. I own my own school in Palm Coast, Florida (currently out of the YMCA). I've trained in the Martial Arts for about 12 years. Glad to be a part of this.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 4, 2006)

welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, Jared!


----------



## RichK (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome, enjoy and ask plenty of questions.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jared!


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT! You'll enjoy yourself here, its a great place! BTW you're from the south? Cool! I was born in Nashville, Tenessee. But now I live in New York state (blargh) . Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Kreth (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Jared.


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome, good luck with the new thing


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome, Jared.!  I look forward to your posts!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------

